# Solved: Windows cannot access the specified device path or file problem....



## shadowplayer2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey guys!

Everytime I download a .exe, this problem keeps coming up.
http://i.imgur.com/AGnAC.jpg

Things I have tried : 
-Running in safe mode w/ and w/o networking, they both work, but I can't play any games or anything on them so I need a real fix
-Scanning with malwarebytes (both full and quick scan, both with and without safe mode), it did pick some things up but I cleaned them and it still didn't fix my problem
-I am administrator
-Creating a new account
-I don't know how to disable avast! completely, so I just disable all the shields and get rid of as many processes as I can. I also disable Comodo firewall.
-Resetting all the permissions, didn't work but deleted one of my accounts :O. The data is still there though 
-I can't do system restore because this problem came up around august of last year. Only happened with one or two programs, but all of a sudden started happening with every .exe. 
-I think it's a virus, i'm not sure. I know its not a "real" permissions issue because it works in safe mode.

I've been pulling my hair out for 2 weeks on this issue, PLEASE help! 

here's a hijack this report:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 8:30:22 PM, on 3/27/2012
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastUI.exe
C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cfp.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Kevin\Desktop\Games\Steam\Steam.exe
C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Canon Easy-WebPrint EX BHO - {3785D0AD-BFFF-47F6-BF5B-A587C162FED9} - C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint EX\ewpexbho.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: avast! WebRep - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\aswWebRepIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Canon Easy-WebPrint EX - {759D9886-0C6F-4498-BAB6-4A5F47C6C72F} - C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint EX\ewpexhlp.dll
O3 - Toolbar: avast! WebRep - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\aswWebRepIE.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast5] "C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\avastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [COMODO Internet Security] "C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cfp.exe" -h
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pando Media Booster] C:\Program Files\Pando Networks\Media Booster\PMB.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\Windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Free YouTube Download - C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoftIEHelpers\freeyoutubedownload.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Free YouTube to MP3 Converter - C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoftIEHelpers\freeyoutubetomp3converter.htm
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {74DBCB52-F298-4110-951D-AD2FF67BC8AB} (NVIDIA Smart Scan) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/nforce/NvidiaSmartScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - LSI Corporation - C:\Program Files\LSI SoftModem\agrsmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: COMODO Internet Security Helper Service (cmdAgent) - COMODO - C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: EPSON V3 Service4(01) (EPSON_PM_RPCV4_01) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\ProgramData\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S30RP1.EXE
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: nProtect GameGuard Service (npggsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\GameMon.des.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Update Service Daemon (nvUpdatusService) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\daemonu.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service (Stereo Service) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe

--
End of file - 7354 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try this fix: *EXEFIX*

Save the .reg file to the desktop. Double-click it to merge it to the registry. *Note that you need to be an Administrator to apply this fix*.

*Restart the computer*.

If the fix only opens as a text file, right-click it and select *Open With* > *Choose Program...* Then, select the *Registry Editor*.

If the Registry Editor is not in the list, browse to C:\WINDOWS and select *regedit*.


----------



## shadowplayer2 (Mar 28, 2012)

This registry fix didn't work. Any other suggestions? Please help


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You did restart the computer?


----------



## shadowplayer2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Read: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2669244


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If still no luck, I'd suspect a virus. In that case, please click on *Report* and kindly ask to be moved to the *Virus & Other Malware Removal *forum. Be sure to provide the appropriate reports in that forum after reading *THIS*. From there, be patient. The malware removal experts are very busy! You should get an answer within the next 48 hours.


----------



## shadowplayer2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Alright thanks, I have asked for this thread to be moved. Hopefully this will work!


----------



## shadowplayer2 (Mar 28, 2012)

For some reason, the dds.scr file won't download. It opens a new tab that's untitled and just stays there. FIX: Nevermind, I just saved the link as... now to wait for the GMER scan to finish so I can run it.

Also, COMODO marks the dds.com file as a virus. Ironically, if I ignore this alert, it won't run and will just come up with the error that this thread was founded on... D:

EDIT: The GMER application also crashes during the scan.... quite the issue... what should I do?
EDIT: Just kidding, I tried running it again and it worked.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try the scans in Safe Mode.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

before moving this or any probabably unneccesary investigations
uninstall Comodo completely, then reboot & then try the downloads, if taht doesn't cure it then uninstall Avast & try
The amount of problems I have seen over the last year that were casued by Avast or Comodo is unbelievable


----------



## shadowplayer2 (Mar 28, 2012)

OMG THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!~!!!!!!!!!!
I completely uninstalled COMODO and it worked  I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!! <3


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Glad it worked! :up:

I'd uninstall Avast as well with the *Avast Uninstall Utility* and replace it with the free *Microsoft Security Essentials*.


----------



## shadowplayer2 (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll do that if avast! causes any problems, but as of now hasn't done anything bad


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Glad it was a simple solution for you


----------

